# Question for the Trappers



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Does anyone have good muskrat recipes. A friend wants me to make some. I've found some but don't sound good.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

No recipes here but I use as I would rabbit. It's pretty close in taste to me,maybe a little sweeter meat. Best I can do. 



Wade


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You can cook them in a crockpot. Just put the veggies in first and let them cook a while.

Or you can put them in barbecue sauce and slow cook them.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Make sure you remove all the fat, and I mean every speck and the scent glands, these are the fatty tissue found in the armpits. This is easily removed. The ones on the rear legs are found on the back of the leg and require a shallow incision. It's very difficult for me to describe. It's kind of a division in the muscle. Just do a shallow cut, seperate the muscle and you should see a piece of whitish fat about half the size of a pea. Do this also on rabbits and squirrels. Bon a petite.


----------



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

never been that hungry:hysterical:


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone.I know where talking about bowdonkey. Looked at some rats and looked at where you talked about anseen what you mean on where to cut and remove.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Phil V. said:


> Thanks everyone.I know where talking about bowdonkey. Looked at some rats and looked at where you talked about anseen what you mean on where to cut and remove.


Glad I helped ya. A thin sharp blade helps on the rear legs. Nothing like a mouthful of cooked glands to make ya give up wild game forever. If you're going to kill it, you may as well make the most of it.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

That's what I plan on doing. About an hour southwest of there's a guy opening a store dedicated to trapping and I plan on getting stocked up on knives thru him.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Phil it doesn't take anything more special than a pocket knife. A neat thin bladed folder would be one of those utility knives that uses replacable razor blades.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

That's good to know because I've got one of them.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

billfosburgh said:


> never been that hungry:hysterical:


Never say never. Say not yet.

(you are missing out).


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Just what was in those patties Phil?


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

They were pork. Next time they may have some kind of mystery meat in them.  Plan on trying a chili or soup recipe with the meat and use some friends as guinea pigs to see what they think of it.


----------

